# Campsites in Portugal near to Carp fishing oppurtunities ?



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi folks ,
I am off to Portugal at the start of October and am looking for sites with fishing adjacent or nearby . Last year i fished the Lagunas De Ruidera in la mancha so i know that the Guidiana holds good stocks of Carp and Barbel , but am having great difficulty finding info on fishing the Guidiana or its associated barragems in Portugal , come to that any of the many rivers and barragems in this country .Also has anyone visited the Embalse de Orellana in Spain if so where did you stay when you were there . Many thanks in advance Waddy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Waddy,

I dont have anything for you for Portugal, but if your coming back, via ~Brittany, a friend of mine owns a fishery you may want to try:-

www.heatherlakes.com


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

*Campsites in Portugal near to Carp fishing oppurtunities*

I haven't fished in Portugal myself but about three years ago there were a couple of English guys going off fishing everyday from the campsite at Serpa.
I have got a feeling they fished the Guadiana and also some lake or reservoir also. Sorry can't be of more help. Serpa itself is a very nicew town.
Regards
BrianM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Try this http://en.infocamping.com/campings-Alvito/MARKADIA-Alvito

We stay there in Portugal every Jan / Feb and will be going back in 2010, then a month on the Ebro at Mequenenza Spain.
If you go into my blog, click on the www button there is some stuff on fishing at Markadia including the tackle shop in Ferraira the town down the road.

Bye the way dogs are allowed out of season if you do have one, its great for them as there are hundreds of rabbits for them to chase.


----------

